# 4D 1/100 Saturn V In Progress



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I've been drooling over getting my hands on this model for a while now and it's been re-released. The prices are all over the map but still pricy - I bought this one from Amazon (Phil's Hobby Shop) for $178 plus shipping.

The model isn't super accurate, or even a model as we know and build them - it's pre-painted and snaps together. The black stripes have some overspray that I'll need to fix, along with other things. The LEM is one of those 4D puzzles.........it looks a little goofy built up, but it's a semi-decent representation of one. I'm not looking to count rivets, nor am I aiming for any sense of higher realism.............I really like the cutways and the kit will look great with a little TLC.

I assembled the F-1 engines today.............with a little help from some AlClad on the turbopump exhaust manifold and piping (shot right over the factory paint):


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

OMG! Now I want one worse than ever!!!!

Larry


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Hope you continue posting your progress! So far its looking like a great build up, keep the pics coming.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

So far it looks better than I thought a puzzle "kit" would.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

It's not really a "puzzle" kit _per se_............the parts fit fairly well and it has a decent instruction sheet. I had to touch up some soft edges on the striping, and it took a little bit of patience threading the LOX lines through the tank bulkheads. The S-IC looks pretty good...................


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Awesome Ace! :thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

yes keep posting, how long do you think it will take to complete ? I have the shuttle but haven't started it yet. I wanted this one but found out that a 1/72 saturn V will be coming out in january and it has a see thru lunar module lem adaptor section. dragon is making it and i have the 1/72 apollo 11 lunar approach pre-built and it is outstanding, tiny micro decals on the SM & CM that you can read with magnification.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I found a picture of one built up.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The S-IIC is complete. Most of the time was spent hand painting the J-2's. My concern now is that the stack has a slight lean to it on the base.........might have to shim it a bit. 






























Bert, I will most likely finish this build over the weekend. I have to cut off the LES tower stubs on the BPC for a more realistic look, and that will involve some putty and paint. I considered the Dragon 1/72 kit, but I fell in love with the cut away look of the 4D kit.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

what do the stubs look like on the BPC ? how about the CSM & LEM, do they look right ? any pictures of those ?


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Bert,

My wife has my camera, so I won' have any CSM or finished build pics for a few days. The stubs on the BPC for the LES tower are huge and WAY out of scale. I just cut them off, filled the holes, and I'm going to glue the tower right to to BPC. The CSM looks pretty decent - the radiators are to correct color and they even got some of the rougher looking surface texture on the SM.

The LEM is the one piece of the kit that truly is a traditional 4D puzzle - soft vinyl and it builds up like LEGO blocks. It looks OK when its mounted on the S-IVB........but its not very accurate. 

I'm just about finished with the build. All I have left is the BPC and LES tower. I'll post more pics when the wife gets home with the camera.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

ANY MORE PICS ? how is the assembley coming along, any problems with parts ?


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

No fit problems at all, no flash or trimming needed. All of the parts fit nice and snug together. 

Here's the business end of the S-IVB:










The LEM inside:










The CSM / LES:










The completed stack:










It was a fun, quick build. There's enough basic detail here to let the advanced modelers and super detailers cut loose and really go to town. If you're interested, do some shopping around - prices range wildly for this kit.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice work. I'm a fan of cut-away kits, and you did a great job.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Ace Airspeed said:


> No fit problems at all, no flash or trimming needed. All of the parts fit nice and snug together.
> 
> Here's the business end of the S-IVB:
> 
> ...


very nice, what scale is that challenger shuttle stack ? is it i /100 ? if so i now know how big the saturn V is as i have a 1/100 atlantis and wanted to know how that 4-D vision would look next to it in size. if it is NOT 1/100 scale what scale is the shuttle next to it ?


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The Shuttle is the 1/72 Monogram kit and it's my oldest surviving build - 23 years and several moves.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

OK THEN THAT SATURN v IS A LOT TALLER THAN I WAS THINKING. oopps caps i have the 1/72 4-D shuttle discovery and it is very nice. I want to light the mid deck with a floating astronaut inside. the CSM looks pretty good. does the bpc come off to show the CM ?


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

iriseye said:


> Very nice work. I'm a fan of cut-away kits, and you did a great job.


Thanks!

This was a departure from the norm for me, but it was serious fun - couldn't wait to hit the bench in the mornings to work on it.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I cannot believe just how much real space stuff is coming out and it is coming out fast. Dragon is really moving on this stuff and just released the Apollo 15 and the apollo/soyuz docked. I just recieved the Apollo 11 lunar aproach, the gemini & mercury capsuls all pre-built and outstanding detail, all in 1/72. I want to place those 3 next to the 1/72 shuttle orbiter ( 4-D one ) so I have a complete 1/72 scale from mercury to shuttle. all 3 of the CSM/LEM gemini & mercury will all fit length wise in the shuttles cargo bay end to end.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

bert model maker said:


> OK THEN THAT SATURN v IS A LOT TALLER THAN I WAS THINKING. oopps caps i have the 1/72 4-D shuttle discovery and it is very nice. I want to light the mid deck with a floating astronaut inside. the CSM looks pretty good. does the bpc come off to show the CM ?


The CM isn't all the great, and I decided to leave it be - I won't be pulling the BPC to display it:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

bert model maker said:


> I cannot believe just how much real space stuff is coming out and it is coming out fast. Dragon is really moving on this stuff and just released the Apollo 15 and the apollo/soyuz docked. I just recieved the Apollo 11 lunar aproach, the gemini & mercury capsuls all pre-built and outstanding detail, all in 1/72. I want to place those 3 next to the 1/72 shuttle orbiter ( 4-D one ) so I have a complete 1/72 scale from mercury to shuttle. all 3 of the CSM/LEM gemini & mercury will all fit length wise in the shuttles cargo bay end to end.


I'm definitely digging the real space stuff. I have Dragon's 1/72 Apollo 9 SLA/CSM/LES model in my office. It looks great.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I see what you mean. They got the colors right at least unless you painted the SM engine bell area/bulkhead. it looks a little smaller than i thought it was but still a real nice display you made. the BPC looks good now that you got rid of those nodules for the LES


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, Bert. I didn't paint the SPS engine bell or bulkhead - that's right OOB.

Now I have to talk my wife into letting me get the 1/72 Dragon S5.........


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thats what I am holding out for in january, it is about 5 feet tall & having the 1/72 Apollo 11 lunar aproach pre-built i see the high quality in it. The CSM has the tinyist micro decals I have ever seen, & they are 100 % correct as where they are located and what they say, a magnifying glass confirms every word on them. The SM is made of of metal not plastic and has some weight to it. I heard the stand for the 4-D is a little unstable. the stand for the dragon 1/72 is an actual floor stand. At 1/72 it is going to be a great centerpiece. I wonder what dragon will make next ? hopefully a lunar rover. They are releasing the Apollo 11 CSM in 1/48. the colors they have 100 % correct down to the mirror finish on the CM


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The stand on the 4D kit is a bit wobbly..................and I have cats.....yikes!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dragon's Saturn V is a bit under $300 MSRP so I would do some shopping around on that one too.

Their new 1/48 LEM is kind of goofy with pre painted gold parts. The parts have a lot of mold seams and clean up required, making the paint moot. Its hard to match up and you might have to just strip it off for best results.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

yeah thats what i heard about the model kit, something about the shape of the LEM being wrong and too squat looking, the little 1/72 pre-built looks good though. i have the 1/72 gemini & mercury and they are pretty small and the stands they give you have a thumb screw that goes thought the end of the stand & it is an opened end which means you have to tighten it or it will slide forward & off, they should have made it closed. i broke the tiny plastic attachment plastic pin that sticks in the little hole in the back of the mercury and had to use loc-tite clear to reattach the pin/screw to the stand. once everything is tight it is good. the gemini has all the correct red striping on the nose & around the hatches but they only put 1 united states decal on 1 side and not straight.


----------

